# Old dog getting back into the race



## The Chief (Aug 6, 2021)

Greetings to all. I am an old warrior trying to keep the reaper away. I used to lift impressive numbers, but incidents (ied) and accidents (and age) has reduced that to decent numbers. I still hit the gym, but not as much as before.  Figured I'd see what's new and pass on a bit of my hard learned knowledge.


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 6, 2021)

Welcome.


----------



## brazey (Aug 6, 2021)

Welcome....


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 7, 2021)

*Welcome, Chief.*


----------



## Drugsgear (Aug 7, 2021)

Welcome to IMF️




Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## solidassears (Aug 7, 2021)

Welcome youngster!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Yerg2 (May 2, 2022)

Welcome


----------

